# What is this finish called and how is applied?



## PCHefner (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PCHefner said:


>


it's called a blank post, applied by not typing:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> it's called a blank post, applied by not typing:whistling2:


*sustained chuckling*


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

It looks like my smooth wall finish with white paint and one abstract picture hanging in the top left.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

He Hasn't been remodeling long If he doesn't know what it's called.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

looks to me like its a "slick-fill" done by a hand finisher that thinks he doesn't have to touch up his "3-ways", cause of that big ole bugger he left in the corner:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I see it now....it's a Sante Fe/Tuscan skip-down slick stomp swirl-peel. Nearly impossible to match without the aid of psychedelics.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

It's freakin me out man!


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> I see it now....it's a Sante Fe/Tuscan skip-down slick stomp swirl-peel. Nearly impossible to match without the aid of psychedelics.


And don't forget the help of your attorney!


----------



## rocknrus (Apr 19, 2013)

SlimPickins said:


> I see it now....it's a Sante Fe/Tuscan skip-down slick stomp swirl-peel. Nearly impossible to match without the aid of psychedelics.


LMAS :laughing:


----------



## rocknrus (Apr 19, 2013)

Deezal said:


> And don't forget the help of your attorney!


LMAS :laughing:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

catdod said:


> really
> , go with the wind.
> 
> 深圳市长业供应链服务有限公司：cy35.cn
> ...


Really, go pi$$ in the wind.


----------

